# Ultra sound



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi im going to to have unltra sound next week, just wondered if what this can tell me about the pains in my tummy?can they tell i have ibs from an ultrsound?Sarah


----------



## gizzyluver (May 24, 2003)

The ultrasound won't tell if you have ibs, but it will tell if there is another problem going on in your stomach or with any other organs that could be causing the pain. They use this to rule out gallbaldder, pancrease, etc.


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

sarah they also use ultrasounds to rule out any cysts or anything on any of your organs, but ultrasounds aren't the best at diagnosing ibs, and they didn't diagnose that my pain was due to adhesions!!


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks, i have had x ray and blood test, this is the next one before the colonoscromy. ThanksSarah


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

If you dont mind me asking, how did they tell that you had adhesions?


----------

